# Savage axis or vortex scope



## yellowdog hunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Looking to buy either a new rifle or a scope

Savage axis 22-250 with the standard 3-9x40 bushnell

Or a vortex diamondback 4-12x50 for my remington 710 in a 270win caliber

Can only afford one or the other

Opinions please!


----------



## yellowdog hunter (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry i meant 3.5-10x50 diamond back
They have a crossfire II. In i 4-12x50 just hadnt heard anyone talk about that model


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

personally i would buy the savage package

you get a new gun and scope,instead of just a scope to put on an existing gun

i have a similar bushnell on my .22 savage rifle

i love the gun and the scope


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I would go with the Savage package also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too ! You may decide to change out the scope at a later date but it'll do you for now, and in the meantime you'll have the 22-250.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

If u hold a loaded Axis combo & put the crosshairs on a yote, squeeze the trigger--weapon goes boom & yote falls down...If u hold [just] the Vortex scope up to a yote, u have to say boom & the yote just looks at u funny... :roflmao:


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a axis in 22-250 with the camo stock and a axis in .243 both have burris scopes on them and I love both of them so I would say go with the savage package for sure. I plan on buying another one in 223 for the daughter so i can have my 22-250 back I will probably put the bushnell that came on my 243 on that one.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Scotty D. said:


> If u hold a loaded Axis combo & put the crosshairs on a yote, squeeze the trigger--weapon goes boom & yote falls down...If u hold [just] the Vortex scope up to a yote, u have to say boom & the yote just looks at u funny... :roflmao:


scotty, now thats funny

but very true too


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

Me three on the savage.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Honestly can't go wrong with the savage. I have one in .223 and love it


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Axis combo gets my vote as well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bowhunter1 said:


> I have a axis in 22-250 with the camo stock and a axis in .243 both have burris scopes on them and I love both of them so I would say go with the savage package for sure. I plan on buying another one in 223 for the daughter so i can have my 22-250 back I will probably put the bushnell that came on my 243 on that one.


LOL Oh sure handicap her with a lesser quality scope...


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Get the combo and save for different scopes if you still feel it's necessary after shooting it. Or of course if you just want different


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

youngdon said:


> LOL Oh sure handicap her with a lesser quality scope...


Well ya isnt that what your supposed to do . I cant let her think she is better than me till Im dead.


----------



## yellowdog hunter (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks for the feedback guys decision seems to be clear!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yellowdog hunter said:


> thanks for the feedback guys decision seems to be clear!!!!


clear as that bushnell scope on the savage


----------

